# Interbus IBS S5 DSC/I-T



## Gast (22 Juni 2006)

Habe zum Testen mit Interbus folgende Versuchskonfiguration:
Simatic s5 115U CPU 942 im Subrack CR2 6ES5 700 2LA12
Anschaltbaugruppe in der S5: IBS S5 DSC/I-T auf Steckplatz 1
Busterminal: IBS 24 BK-T
Baugruppe DA: IBS 24 DO/32
Bus konfiguriert mit CMD-Software IBS CMD G4 4.62 (2) DEMO vom Phönix.
Bus läuft ohne Fehler.
Spannungsversorgung für Terminal und Ausgänge sind auch i.O.
Alle grünen LEDs leuchten. Keine Fehler-LED leuchtet.
Nun würde ich gern Ausgänge auf dem Interbus-Ausgangsmodul ansteuern und weis nicht weiter.
Brauche ich unbedingt noch Treiber FBs in der S5.
Wenn ja dann welche ?? Welches Adressbereich kann ich ansteuern ??

Danke.


----------



## sps-concept (23 Juni 2006)

*S5*

Hallo,

ja du brauchst die FBs und den IBS-DB. Du kannst Prozessabbild und PEW/PAW ansprechen. Könnte dir was mailen. Meine Mailadresse siehe HP.

MfG
André Räppel


----------



## thomass5 (23 Juni 2006)

ich glaub die brauchst du nicht 
transferiere doch mal was auf die do die adressen kennst du ja aus der cmd-Software
thomas


----------



## sps-concept (23 Juni 2006)

*S5*

Hallo,

mit transferieren wird nicht gehen. Woher soll die SPS wissen wo sich die E/A befinden? AUsserdem belegt der Interbus keine reellen E/As es wird nur draufkopiert.

MfG
André Räppel


----------



## thomass5 (23 Juni 2006)

Hallo,
auf der IBS-Anschaltbaugruppe sind doch die kleinen Schalterchen mit denen die Adressen eingestellt werden können die die Karte darstellt.
Hab hier ne 944 mit nur ob1 

Grüße Thomas


----------



## Gast (23 Juni 2006)

*ibs*

Hab schon versucht auf alle mögliche Art die Ausgänge anzusprechen. ist mir nicht gelungen  ( weder mit AW noch mit PW ).


----------



## sps-concept (23 Juni 2006)

*S5*

Hallo,

geht so auch nicht weil man an den Schaltern die Moduladresse einstellt. Man braucht die FB.

MfG
André Räppel


----------



## Rudi (23 Juni 2006)

*ibs*

Was ist einentlich die Moduladresse.
Tut mir leid aber ich begreifs einfach noch nicht.
Danke


----------



## thomass5 (26 Juni 2006)

Hallo,
@Rudi,
Du hast Post
bie heute Abend
Grüße Thomas


----------



## thomass5 (27 Juni 2006)

*IBS-FB's*

Hallo,
ich möchte den IBS-FB's ihre Berechtigung nicht absprechen wenn es darum geht Komandos an die Anschaltbaugruppe zu senden oder die  Erweiterten Bereiche für E/A's zu nutzen, aber um zu einfachen Übungszwecken an einer S5 E/A's im normalen Bereich zu haben sind sie bestimmt Kanonen welche auf Spatzen schießen.Mann sollte wissen das es sie gibt und welche Funktionen sie haben, falls mann mal in die Verlegenheit kommt sie nutzen zu müssen/wollen.

Grüße Thomas


----------



## helle (21 Juli 2007)

*Interbus an S7 Anschaltbaugruppe IBS S7 300 DSC-T*

Hallo,

Ich bin am Ende, kann einfach nicht auf die E/A's der Interbusbaugruppe drauf zu greifen.Inbus ist Ok keine Fehler. Habe die Treiberbausteine im S7 projekt Übertragen.Im OB1 habe ich Fehlermeldungen in FC 21,22,24.

wäre jemand so nett, und würde mir helfen. Vielen dank im voraus.

Hardware: CPU S7 314IFM                           helle
               IBS S7 300 DSC-T
               Busmodul 16E
               Busmodul 32A


----------



## thomass5 (22 Juli 2007)

Hallo,
das ganze jetz so blind zu sagen ist schwierig.Die richtige FM in der Hardware ausgewählt? Die Bausteine richtig verwendet? Kannst Du das Projekt mal anhängen?Sehr nützlich sind auch die Sachen von der Phoenix-Hompage. Da gibt es entsprechende Handbücher und glaube auch ein Beispielprojekt. Das hat zwarglaube ich ne andere CPU aber was solls.
Thomas


----------



## peewit (25 Juli 2007)

Lade dir doch einfach das Quick-Start-Manual runter
dann sollten deine Fragen soweit gestillt sein

http://select.phoenixcontact.com/cg...from=&lang=de&UID=2743158&prodid=&asid=503429


----------



## Mechi (14 Februar 2008)

Also ich habe die Fc`s (21,22,24 usw...) drin..genuaso wie Db20 etc...diese halt im Ob1 und Ob100 aufgerufen und mit den entsprechenden Parametern versehen.
Doch kann ich imemrnoch keien Ausgänge beschreiben. Ich weiss vorrangig nicht wie ich im eigentlichen Step 7 Programm die Ausgäge beschreibe.


----------



## sps-concept (14 Februar 2008)

*Ibs*

Hallo,

dan stell doch mal S7-Programm und CMD hier rein.

André


----------



## helle (14 Februar 2008)

*Interbus*

Hallo,

Ich habe euch mal ein S7 Programm mit Interbus Baugruppe, und dem dazu gehörigen CMD hinterlegt.

mfg.


----------



## Mechi (14 Februar 2008)

Mir hat das nicht so recht geholfen. Fängt schon damit ein das du glaub ich einen Synchronisations Impuls benutzt.

Nun ich häng mal meine an. Ich habe einen FC1 enthalten der als Test dient. Aber wie gesagt.-...die Ausgänge will er mir nicht beschreiben.
Hm....CMD kann ich nicht hochladen weil ich kein WinZip hier habe.

Aber SPS Programm habe ich mal interlegt.

Gruß


----------



## sps-concept (14 Februar 2008)

*Cmd*

mails mir mal... Adresse siehe HP


----------



## sps-concept (14 Februar 2008)

*Betriebsart*

also als allererstes kannst du wenn du die Betriebsart "asynchron mit Synchronistaionsimpuls" nicht nutzt den OB40, FC50 und FC51 löschen. Den Aufruf FC28 musst du auch aus dem OB1 löschen. Ich denke das hackt sich sonst alles.

André


----------



## dzsy7ri (7 Juni 2012)

Hallo!

Ich habe nahezu das selbe Problem. Ich habe im CMD den Bus konfiguriert und die entsprechenden Treiberbausteine in der S5 hinterlegt und parametriert. Bus und SPS laufen stabil, alles ist grün und funktioniert. Wie schalte ich nun vom PG aus Ausgänge bzw. sehe den Status der Eingänge auf den einzelnen DO bzw. DI Modulen?

Geht das vom Step5 aus oder ist derartiges Schalten der Ausgänge nur vom CMD Programm möglich?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Benutzer (11 Juni 2012)

Hallo Marco,



dzsy7ri schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Ich habe nahezu das selbe Problem.





dzsy7ri schrieb:


> Ich habe im CMD den Bus konfiguriert und die entsprechenden  Treiberbausteine in der S5 hinterlegt und parametriert. Bus und SPS  laufen stabil, alles ist grün und funktioniert.


Was nun? Problem oder kein Problem? Was funktioniert denn nun oder was nicht?


dzsy7ri schrieb:


> Wie schalte ich nun vom PG aus Ausgänge bzw. sehe den Status der Eingänge auf den einzelnen DO bzw. DI Modulen?
> 
> Geht das vom Step5 aus oder ist derartiges Schalten der Ausgänge nur vom CMD Programm möglich?
> 
> Vielen Dank!



Den Status der Eingänge siehst du im Step5  "Variablen beobachten". Ausgänge vom PG aus zu steuern mag die S5 nicht  direkt. Du könntest, wenn es die Peripherie zulässt, ein kleines  Testprogramm schreiben wo du einfach Merker auf die Ausgänge  durchschleifst. Diese Merker kannst du dann im Step5 "Steuern Variable"  setzen. ABER VORSICHT, WENN AN DEN AUSGÄNGEN REALE AKTOREN HÄNGEN!

Viele Grüße

Benutzer


----------

